# 6770 Di2 & 6870 Di2 wires/cables



## Jayse (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I have been trying to find information in regards to wiring and junction box compatibility.

Can someone please tell me if Shimano Ultegra 6870 Di2 wiring & junction are compatible with Shimano Ultegra 6770 10 speed Di2?

Cheers Jayse


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Yes. No. Maybe.
Read this...









How to Convert Shimano 6770 Ultegra Di2 to 11 Speed


A discussion of what is needed to make your 10 speed Ultegra Di2 work with an 11 speed cassette.




fitwerx.com


----------



## TerryDi2 (May 12, 2020)

Yes, they are compatible 

You cannot use the 6770 junction (SM-EW67) with internal batteries, but that's about it.
Also, both derailleurs must be 10-speed, or both 11-speed. You cannot use RD-6770 and FD-6870, or FD-6770 and RD-6770 on the same bike.


----------



## Jayse (11 mo ago)

TerryDi2 said:


> Yes, they are compatible
> 
> You cannot use the 6770 junction (SM-EW67) with internal batteries, but that's about it.
> Also, both derailleurs must be 10-speed, or both 11-speed. You cannot use RD-6770 and FD-6870, or FD-6770 and RD-6770 on the same bike.


Thanks Terry the RD & FD are 6770 10 speed I was kinda hoping to be able to use internal batteries but that is ok.
Appreciate the assistance.


----------



## TerryDi2 (May 12, 2020)

If you replace the SM-EW67 junction, you should be able to use an internal battery just fine.
SM-EW90 is a relatively simple swap/replacement.
Note that you'll then also have to buy two new EW-SD50 wires (the ones from SM-EW67 to shift levers are fixed to the junction, and cannot be taken out)

You cannot use the SM-EW67 with an internal battery because it doesn't have a charge port 

(see page 4: https://bike.shimano.com/content/da...t/compatibillity/pdf/en/HM-CC_5.0.1-00-EN.pdf)


----------



## Jayse (11 mo ago)

TerryDi2 said:


> If you replace the SM-EW67 junction, you should be able to use an internal battery just fine.
> SM-EW90 is a relatively simple swap/replacement.
> Note that you'll then also have to buy two new EW-SD50 wires (the ones from SM-EW67 to shift levers are fixed to the junction, and cannot be taken out)
> 
> ...


Hi Terry,

Below is what I am looking at purchasing online for the 6770 Di2


----------



## TerryDi2 (May 12, 2020)

Yeah, that looks good to me


----------



## Jayse (11 mo ago)

TerryDi2 said:


> Yeah, that looks good to me


Thanks heaps for the advice Terry. I am new to Di2 and just want to make sure I do it the right way and not have issues later 😊👍


----------

